# So...um...



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Trim very carefully.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Why would you want to trim said hair? Pretty soon you won't even see it LOL!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

That's the only area I have trimmed on Bentley. It drove me nuts because he would go out to pee and come in dripping. I've trimmed it since he was about 3 months old. I didn't notice it being a problem with any of my adult dogs so I'm not sure if it's the "right" thing to do. 
Like Alan said, be careful. DH leaves the room when I do it, he can't bear to watch


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Yes. 

Bertie has had his snipped back a couple times. Just don't snip anything sensitive.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I used to keep it trimmed on both Jack and Troopie! 
I also trim Rose all around her "LadySmith" area. 
As Alan said - very very carefully.


----------



## pshales (Oct 9, 2012)

We were told to "groom" Sunshine's undercarriage too (although she's got girl parts!), mostly to prevent / avoid UTIs. The jokes in the house about taking her to the spa for a Brazilian went on for weeks.

We do trim her up though, it makes a big difference.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Max has a lot of hair, however, we leave that area untouched and do not trim it. Has not been a problem so far.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks for the responses.

Yeah, mostly concerned about the post-pee moisture factor. 

I didn't want to snip off anything that was important to his manly reputation. I mean, he still squats to pee, so I didn't want to strip him of any more manliness...


----------



## Donatella (Jan 21, 2013)

Lol! So glad you asked this bc I have been wondering the same....it's driving ME crazy :


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bear had the same long gunsight. I was sure it was unnatural or abnormal and he would always have it. He grew into it though and we never trimmed it. For us, the longer it was, the less he pees on his feet when he was squatting and the less spray there was. It came out as a fluid line instead of spraying/splashing everywhere. If it was wet when he came in, he either cleaned it or it dried off. If I couldn't wait, I could dry it with a tissue or paper towel. But, honestly, we never had a problem with it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

